# R33 GTR Quiet exhaust - swap?



## gtrjam (Oct 17, 2018)

Hi there,

I've just joined the GTR (R33).

The car I brought has a huge and very loud exhaust which needs to be bunged to be even remotely acceptable (IMO)

I'm ideally looking for a OEM stock exhaust but I understand these are pretty hard to come by.

If not OEM then a quiet aftermarket would be great - happy to swap or pay for one!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I posted in the other chat, I have an OEM one, send me a PM if you can? It’s in Birmingham UK, needs repairing though


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

I wouldnt bother with an oem one. Just get a 3" stainless with two decent silencers on and it will be fine. I have that and if anything its a bit too quiet but suits me as it doesnt attract any more unwanted attention than it already does. Marginally more noise than oem Id guess but zero droan at 80 ish.


----------



## gtrjam (Oct 17, 2018)

JapFreak786 said:


> I posted in the other chat, I have an OEM one, send me a PM if you can? It’s in Birmingham UK, needs repairing though


Please could you PM me, as a new member I can't pm you.

Do you have any images? How much are you looking for it?


----------



## gtrjam (Oct 17, 2018)

[redacted] said:


> I wouldn't bother with an oem one. Just get a 3" stainless with two decent silencers on and it will be fine. I have that and if anything its a bit too quiet but suits me as it doesn't attract any more unwanted attention than it already does. Marginally more noise than oem Id guess but zero droan at 80 ish.


I'd rather OEM but that sounds like a good option too! Do you know where I might find one of them?


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

gtrjam said:


> I'd rather OEM but that sounds like a good option too! Do you know where I might find one of them?


Ebay! Got one for mine for £180 and its great.


Cant really hear the exhaust inside the car while driving.


----------

